# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  My Russian friend said something....

## AldRunh

But refused to translate it  ::  
Can you?    

> suchij potrach pedoras suka blat pashol nakhuj suka pezdarozhaja

----------


## al

Are you really-really sure that you want to know the translation?   ::

----------


## Veedey

[quote="AldRunh"]
suchij potrach pedoras suka blat pashol nakhuj suka pezdarozhaja [quote] 
Translation doesn't exist.   ::

----------


## AldRunh

> Are you really-really sure that you want to know the translation?

 Uh....yeah...I think so  ::

----------


## Alware

http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ht/Russian.html

----------


## AldRunh

> http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ht/Russian.html

 OK...Obviously it's something not nice....
Anyone care to translate all but the not nice parts?

----------


## Alware

There are NO anything but "not nice" parts

----------


## JB

Give your friend a bar of soap and tell him about the American tradition "Wash out your mouth......"  ::

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by Alware  http://www.notam02.no/~hcholm/altlang/ht/Russian.html   OK...Obviously it's something not nice....
> Anyone care to translate all but the not nice parts?

 Er... the only not "not nice" part is: "pashol" (пошёл), which means "go". 
Another acceptable but not nice part is "potrach" (потрох), which is "guts, entrails, bowels". 
If we really stretch it, then we have "suchij" (сучий) and "suka" (сука), the first being an adjective derived from the second, which in turn means "bitch". 
"pedoras" (пе(и)дорас) is mangled "pederast". Quite derogatory in Russian. 
The other three words are very offensive in either language.

----------


## Линдзи

Nice friend you have there   ::

----------


## vbouldr

> Nice friend you have there

 "friend"  =  ::

----------

